# James Hardie Siding



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Doing a bid off prints for a huge Craftsman, calls for James Hardie siding.
I know what it is, we just don't do many exteriors. 
Only 72 square feet, it is board and batten. Rest is stucco,rock and stained fir.

There is also about 400 lf Hardie trim to be painted.
This might be time to try Duration, unless someone has a better suggestion?
Any thing I should be aware of?
Thanks!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Thats Hardie board or hardie plank siding. Pretty smooth with that embossed wood grain. This would actually be time to try aura, should be a 1 coat deal right on to it. Duration is a little thick to be brushing out on hardie IMO. When we demoed Aura it was on hardi. It feels really nice brushing that out. Colors? If you want the premium paint I would go Aura, otherwise superpaint should be fine.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris whatever you guys use, do it right.. Premium. I love my Fortis, but whatever you guys decide :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I love painting hardie board. Watch out for warranties issues though. Years ago Hardie insisted on two coats for their 25 year warranty, but last time I called Hardie they said "Whatever the paint manufacturer recomends"

It takes paint great! I would rather paint it then pressboard siding any day.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I like two coats on fresh HB because it will still flash on you if you have long upen sides without windows.I know any paint will cover, but for me, I hate any flashing on my work.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I like two coats on fresh HB because it will still flash on you if you have long upen sides without windows.I know any paint will cover, but for me, I hate any flashing on my work.


That is actually a really good point.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah that's why I hate it when paint companies tell me that "Our paint will covers in one coat" yes most any paint will now, but don't forget about making everything look even. I think that is why I can drive buy a house that's been painted and let you know if they painted it themselves, or hired the guy down the street with a few cans of Behr paint. My jobs don't look like that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

My new favorite: I was watching a Menards (like HD) ad on tv and they have a paint that is guaranteed to be the "best paint you ever bought or you money back" for only $18.95 a gallon. Riiiiiiight.

But off our our hijack and back to the OP!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Behr has a new commercial out that says "prime and paint in 1!!" Yes Behr has now joined the self priming paint league


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, found this on JH site.


----------



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

Interesting RCP. Imagine that every paint company suggests their most expensive top of the line paint!


----------



## DavidNTexas (May 26, 2009)

One of the reasons for using a minimum of 2 coats is that a microscopic look at a single coat of paint will show microscopic pinholes in the coating and light areas. Two coats takes care of this, gives you a slicker looking job and will last much longer. I'm sure some of the hi build coatings available today do away with that problem to a degree but I would always use a minimum of 2 coats on new primed wood or Hardie. Two thin coats would be better than 1 heavy coat. Repaints are a different story.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Now they want to spec Kwall's stain. On the JH site it says it is not recommended. Anyone?
It is also less than 100 square feet up on a dormer above a copper barrell roof!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DavidNTexas said:


> One of the reasons for using a minimum of 2 coats is that a microscopic look at a single coat of paint will show microscopic pinholes in the coating and light areas. Two coats takes care of this, gives you a slicker looking job and will last much longer. I'm sure some of the hi build coatings available today do away with that problem to a degree but I would always use a minimum of 2 coats on new primed wood or Hardie. Two thin coats would be better than 1 heavy coat. Repaints are a different story.


We always do 2 thin coats, even on primer.:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

So Chris.. what was grumpy saying he used? He was saying a stain.. so is he getting JHB to prime prior to pickup? Or was he saying HE primes it? AND what kind of stain can you get 25yrs from???


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> So Chris.. what was grumpy saying he used? He was saying a stain.. so is he getting JHB to prime prior to pickup? Or was he saying HE primes it? AND what kind of stain can you get 25yrs from???


He has not answered and those comments were from 2004. Seems like there are a lot of different opinions! This home is for one of our regular GC's and I want to get it right! The Hardie siding is not used much here at all.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I would just go with the premium paint of your choice.. what you guys like SW? Kwal is cheap shiite. They have good products ( a couple ) but generally it is about the same or less for what you would pay for a product at walmart. 



> *Sherwin Williams*
> _listed by performance level expectation (greatest to least):_
> 
> Duration Ext. Latex Flat (K32) or Satin (K33)
> ...


----------



## DavidNTexas (May 26, 2009)

RCP said:


> He has not answered and those comments were from 2004. Seems like there are a lot of different opinions! This home is for one of our regular GC's and I want to get it right! The Hardie siding is not used much here at all.


Hardie holds paint great. Use something with some gloss. It will will look good and last them a long time.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah that's why I hate it when paint companies tell me that "Our paint will covers in one coat" yes most any paint will now, but don't forget about making everything look even.


:notworthy:

Exactly. What a lot of people don't realize, is there are more reasons than simply coverage to use two coats.

For example when spraying intricate objects one thick coat will not get in and cover the nooks and crannies, where as two thinner coats will.

Also a lot of times the first coat shows things that need to be addressed, so a two coat process allows for this without any problems.

Even if one coat covers, it often won't touch up as nicely as touching up over two coats will.

Etc. Etc. I could go on.

--------------

The whole one coat concept is over-rated.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> Exactly. What a lot of people don't realize, is there are more reasons than simply coverage to use two coats.
> 
> ...


 
This is what a lot of the younger painters haven't learned yet. They have listen to the advertising from painting companies and think that is what your suppose to do, is just put on coat on the walls.The only time I will even think about a one coater is when the existing walls are still in good shape, meaning no oxidation from the old paint, and your using paint of a close color.We did a one coater a couple of weeks ago where the guy's house had been painted about three years earlier and he just wanted a maintenance coat.This turned out real good, but if it's over a ten year job, no way.And don't get me started on using gloss on HB, is there anyone else that gets sick when he sees gloss on HB?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> Exactly. What a lot of people don't realize, is there are more reasons than simply coverage to use two coats.
> 
> ...


:yes::yes:
Thanks guys:thumbsup: I turned the bid in today for two coats Duration.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The plot thickens! 
Now there is a lot of soffit, fascia and deck trim and they want to spec using the factory paint finish and us caulk and touch up. 
Which is no problem, the inside work is more our fit.
Just need to think it out!

Caulking tinted from manufacture?
Flashing issues?
Need to prime/paint cuts?
Colored Nails?
Any thoughts?
Need to do some research, just wanted to get the brains going!
TIA


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Every time I run into HB the carpenters have caulked it.
I don't see how prefinished will work.
But I'm curious what the factory charges extra per ft. for prefinished.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> The plot thickens!
> Now there is a lot of soffit, fascia and deck trim and they want to spec using the factory paint finish and us caulk and touch up.
> Which is no problem, the inside work is more our fit.
> Just need to think it out!
> ...


RUN!!!!!! Seriously, this is such a pita, might be cheaper to just fugure on painting it. FWIW I have always had good results with 2 of moorgard. Keep us posted, good luck. 
steve


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP said:


> The plot thickens!
> Now there is a lot of soffit, fascia and deck trim and they want to spec using the factory paint finish and us caulk and touch up.
> Which is no problem, the inside work is more our fit.
> Just need to think it out!
> ...


What is wrong with these people, there is no factory paint for HP.Caulking is going to cure a different color and attract dirt, or flash, and look like crap in a couple months


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We met with the GC, presented 2 bids, one to paint, one to touchup. There was not a huge price difference. Price is not the issue as much as quality of finish and warranty. We will see!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> What is wrong with these people, there is no factory paint for HP.Caulking is going to cure a different color and attract dirt, or flash, and look like crap in a couple months


Sherwin has the colors and caulk. Mfr will also send paint from same batch.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

As long as your happy with that, sounds good to me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Im not, that is why I needed input!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

RCP: Just let them know what to expect from the outcome of doing caulking after painting, and just do the job. You can list what may happen in your bid and what your warranty will cover and not. If people know up front what to expect, this sometimes helps them change their minds, if not it's on them.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

i would be very nervous about leaving paintable caulk unpainted. Caulk it then paint it all 1 coat factory color or similar.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We have run across homes that we re-stain the cedar for the first time since the house was built and the caulk was match to the siding color usually a Cabot color from the factory and the caulk was unpainted and it was usually where the mold collected the most


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, the plasticizers in the mix attract all kinds of stuff. whats funny about it is, the better quality of caulk the more it attracts stuff.Thats one reason I don't us top of the line caulk on a house if I'm going to paint within a few days. I love GE caulk, I think it is the best I have used, but I will not use it if I'm going to paint within a week. It will flash through two coats of paint.


----------



## vINYlpaInts4352 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Reply*

Somehow, all that are stated are acceptable. I just want to emphasize that Hardiplank Siding is very durable and eco-friendly.

Siding the Woodlands


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Circa 2009... Impressive


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

trolling


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Or a Hardiboard salesman.


----------

